# هام جدا وعاجل ما حدث فى كنيسه العدسات



## blackguitar (20 يناير 2006)

*هام جدا وعاجل ما حدث فى كنيسه العدسات بالص&#16*

*حقيقه يجب اعلانها وهو ما حدث فقريه العدسات ولامفر من اعلانها
الحكايه كامله فيما حدث فى الاقصر بقريه العديسات مع صور للمصابين
وهذه الحكايه على قلم الاستاذه هاله المصرى من موقع كوبتس

انا من الاقصر وذهبت الى مكان الحادث واشهد ان كل ما فى الموقع صحيح تماما
هذا التقرير على لسان الاستاذه هاله المصرى التى كانت امامى تتحدث عما فعلوه هؤلاء المسلمين الكلاب

التقرير: 


كنيسة قرية العديسات التابعة للاقصر كنيسة فخمة لها ثلاث مذابح مبنية على قريطان من الارض ويحيط بها خمس قراريط وكل تلك المساحات ملك للبطرخانة وليست تبرعا من احدهم ، ولكن نظرا لوجود شخصيات مريبة تمنع ان يعبد الناس الله ويفضلون ان يلهوهم عن ذلك بأى شئ حيث ان تلك الطريقة فى العبادة لا تتفق وايمان تلك الشخصيات المريضة فقد هدمت الكنيسة القديمة من قبل والد عضو مجلس شورى سابق ولان التاريخ لابد وان يعيد تكرار نفسة فقد تطوع العضو السابق وهو الابن لصاحب فعلة الهدم الاولى تطوع ووضع على عاتقة مهمة هدم الكنيسة -التى كانت قد اعيد بنائها عام سبعين - فى استماتة منة لجعل بلدتة خلوا من دور الكفر اى الكنائس 
والكنيسة ياسادة بعيدة عن المضيفة والتى تبعد عنها بعض الشئ الا ان الاثنتان فى شارع واحد وفى محاولة لطمس الحقيقة منعني النقيب محمود نبيل - من قوات امن مركزى قنا والذى كان منوط بالحراسة- من دخول الكنيسة حتى لا ارى بام عيني انها كنيسة ذات مذابح وأوانى و هيكل ومنجليات وفخمة جدا 
وحتى يتم تبليع العالم كلة الخبر الكاذب ان المعركة حول مضيفة وليست كنيسة وبالطبع سيتطرق الى ذهن الجميع لماذا هذا الوقت والاجابة ببساطة لان الكنيسة كانت لا تتم بها الصلوات دوريا ولانها لو تمت كانت تتم فى خلسة وغفلة كأن المصلين والقسيس هم قطاع طرق داخل مغارة على بابا حيث انة رغم كل الجدل الذى ثار حول الكنيسة وهدمها واعادة بنائها لم تاخد تصريحا بعد 
بالطبع انا اعلم ان الغير مصريين الذين يقرؤون هذا الكلام يتعجبون لا عليكم يا سادة هذا هو الواقع المر فى مصر المحروسة وفى محاولة وصرخة قام الكاهن راعى الكنيسة والذى هو فى نفس الوقت راعى دير القديسين بنقادة بعمل صلاة القداس يوم الثلاثاء ولأول مرة دون اختباء وقد فكر الرجل مليا كيف لبلدة بها اربعمائة وعشرون عائلة قبطية ان لا يكون لها الحق فى الصلاة ولا حق فى كنيسة وقد كان رجلا امينا واقام الصلاة وحضر القداس حوالى خمسمائة مصلى 
وهنا قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد بل واتى اليه السيد مدير امن الاقصر اللواء محمد نور الذى صاح بة امام جمع من الضباط والعساكر والخفراء ان قوة الحراسة التى تؤمن الكنيسة ليست لحراستة ولا لحراسة الكنيسة بل لمنعة من الصلاة وبالطبع انتم تعلمون ماذا سيخالج خفير او عسكرى وماذا سيعتمل فى صدره بعد تصريحات عنترة بل وخذها من كبار الرتب الى الصاعدين فى سلالم النجوم والنسور كان هذا المشهد الرهيب فى حوالى الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا من ليلة الغطاس المجيد وصرخ فى وجهة القس انة مصرى وان الاقباط مصريين وان مايرى هو كنيسة ومدير الامن شغال على نغمة واحدة مضيفة مضيفة بل واضطر الكاهن ان يدخلة الهيكل ويخرج لة اوانى المذبح وعنترة يصرخ مضيفة مضيفة هنا ادرك القسيس انة امام مؤامرة فغادر البلدة الى الدير على امل ان يعود فى العشية لعمل قداس ليلة الغطاس 
وفى تلك الاثناء ظهر ضابط من قوات الدفاع المدنى يدعى النجار وكان يسأل سؤالا اثار حفيظة الجميع وفهموه جيدا بعد الاحداث كان النجار باشا يسأل عن اقرب مصدر مياه لتوصيل خراطيم المطافى للكنيسة وبالفعل لم يجد هذا الرجل من قوات الأشاوس مكانا قريبا وكان اقرب مكان هو الجامع والذى رفض فيما بعد عند اشتعال النيران فعليا ان يمد قوات الاطفاء بالمياة 
وهنا لا نزال مع القس الذى لا يعرف كيف يخدم منطقة اثنان وثلاثون كيلو وهذا الكم من الاسر دون كنيسة وللحق هو قسا غيورا ليت لدينا منة الكثير نعم هو غادر المكان ولكنة كان غاضبا بل واعلن انة سيدخل فى مرحلة اعتصام حتى يتثنى لة الصلاة جهرا ودون تهديد وازاء تلك الغيرة جائتة انباء مفرحة ان كبارا استجابوا ندائة وان البابا المعظم تلقى التهنئة من شخصية مهمة بانة يستطيع ان يصلى بالكنيسة وان الترخيص بها قد تم كل هذا جاء شفاهة ومن خلال احباء وقنوات ود واتصال واحس القس بالبهجة واعلم ابناء القرية انهم سيصلون ليلة العيد بالكنيسة ففرحوا فرحا عظيما وصنعو صليبا خشبيا رفعوة اعلى مبنى الكنيسة وبالطبع تنامى الخبر لدى اسماع المسلمين الغير عقلاء فى البلدة فهاجوا وماجوا وهجموا على اعلى الكنيسة منتزعين علامة العار من بلدتهم وكان ذلك فى الثامنة الا ربع مساء الاربعاء وفى دقائق امتلئت القرية بنداءات الجهاد والتكبير حتى ان مسلمين القرى المجاورة زحفوا من كل حدب وصوب اتوا تحديدا من اربع عشر نجعا بخلاف مسلمى القرية وقامت قوات الامن بمنع الاقباط الذين يسكنون بعيد عن مكان وشارع تجمع النصارى منعتهم من الدخول حتى لكى ينتشل الاخ اختة واولادة من ذلك الشارع ويفر بهم على مكان اخر وقاموا بسرقة البقر والاغنام والحلى الذهبية واقتحام البيوت بل وخلع اجهزة تكييف وبوتجازات وتليفزيونات وكافة انواع واشكال النهب المنظم تحت سمع وبصر الامن المتواطئ والذى لعب فية الخفراء دورا رهيبا ككادر بدائى اما العساكر والضباط فكانو متفرجين واقتصرت مهمتهم على الفرجة الى ان يخرج الدهماء والسوقة جرعات الغضب والحقد والخيانة العظمى للوطن فى اخوة الارض وفى ابناء مصر وبعد ساعات وساعات هلت قوات المطافى التى جائت خالية من المياة والتى اثارت شجار الاقباط فلما فتح الله عليهم بالمياة سلطوها على جدران الكنيسة حتى تسقط فما كان من شباب الاقباط الا ان اسقطو خراطيم المياة من ايدى العابثين المشتركين فى مؤامرة مدير الامن انة لا كنيسة واجبروهم بعد جهد بل فلنقل لنكن امناء فى صباح اليوم التالى ان يوجهو مياههم نحو النيران 
اما مستشفى الاقصر الدولى فقد انكر علىّ اولا وجود اى حالة من قرية العديسات وحينما استنجدت بشخصيات حقوقية مهمة اقر الدكتور مدير المستشفى بوجود خمسة عشر حالة وضابط اصيب باختناق من النيران وجندى مطافى وتفضل سيادتة بالتصريح ان لدية مريض فى حالة حرجة جدا وهذا الرجل شقت راسة بفاس بينما احد القيادات الامنية قال لى ان هذا الرجل نتيجة كثرة المياة نظرا لعمليات الاطفاء وقع فى الارض فحدث لة ارتجاج فى المخ ولما واجهتة ان السيد مدير المستشفى حادثنى صمت ولم يرد ومن المصابين 
كمال شاكر مجلع 
صباح شحات جبرائيل 
جرجس ويصا 
وجية فوزى فرح 
مريد زخارى غطاس 
شنودة مريد زخارى 
ناروز عبد الملاك 
يعقوب عبد المسيح 
ثابت مسعد ناروز 
شبيب سيف ميخائيل 
جرجس ابتناغو مجلع 
وغيرهم اخرين لم اصل لاسماء الكل اما من تلقوا العلاج بالمنزل فهم عدد لا يحصى والذين يمرون بحالة عصبية مفزعة سيدات وامهات بكيت لرؤيتهن منهم ام تصدت بشومة خلف بابها دفاعا عن بناتها الاربعة ومحاولة اى مساس بهن 
اما الان فاهالى القرية الاقباط محاصرين من قبل المسلمين وقوات الامن التى تمرح وترتع فى كنف وضيافة الاسر المسلمة وذلك عار ما بعدة عار حتى ان الاشاوس من فتيان القرية المسلمين زعماء غزوة العديسات ومنهم فراش قرية واخرين معروفين شخص شخص والاسامى موجودة يتمشون ويتسامرون مع القيادات الامنية وبالطبع جميعكم ستسألون كيف لم يتصل هؤلاء الاقباط بزويهم او محامين او جهات او... او... اعلموا جميعا انة قبل غزوة العديسات منذ الساعة السابعة والنصف مساء قطعت الكهرباء واسلاك التليفون والمياة عن شارع النصارى الطويل المتفرع ولنسأل هل هى صدفة ان تقطع كل تلك الاشياء فى تلك الليلة؟!! 
ام استعداد للحدث ذلك كلة كان مرتبا بل والأدهى من ذلك ان هناك تغطية اعلامية ما جاءت مرتبة وساكشف عنها فى وقتها 
كان الاهالى المسلمين رواد مسجد نجع الفاوى الركوع السجد هم انفسهم الذين سكبوا البنزين على الذرة الغالية الثمن بالنسبة لمزارع بسيط والتى كانت فوق سطح بيتة والذين سووا بيوتا بالارض والذين رشقوا بالحجارة نساء واطفال بلا رحمة لا لذنب لهم سوى انهم مسيحيين 
اما عضو مجلس الشعب السابق بالبلدة فلماذا استضاف ديوانة من قاموا بالشغب ولماذا بدء التجمهر من امام بيته؟!!!
توسل الاقباط للقيادات الامنية ان يضربوا طلقات فى الهواء لا لشئ فقط لكى يلتقطوا انفاسهم فقد تعبوا من مواجهة التيارات الزاحفة عليهم ولم يستجب لهم احد 
نحن امام كارثة انسانية وامنية محاولة حرق كنيسة او هدمها وهدم وحرق منازل وسطو بمختلف الاشكال وجروح ورضوض وترويع امنين نحن امام قيادات امنية كاذبة نحن امام اعضاء شعب وشورى سابقين منهم عضو والدة هدم الكنيسة سابقا ونجلة يكمل المسيرة نحن امام رئيس مجلس اعلى كذذذذذذاب سمعت بعد مارجعت من العديسات انة طلع فى التلفزيون وكذب نحن امام مدير امن يعتبر الكنائس دور كفر نحن امام نيابة رفضت ان تكتب حينما انتقلت لمكان الاحداث ما ادلى بة الناس وانا التقيت اهل البلدة وراعى الكنيسة وبالطبع القيت التحية على المسلمين لانى لن انسى ابدا انهم مصريين 
والتقيت السيد اللواء مدير الامن العام الذى قال لى بكل بساطة ماحدث هو خلاف عادى وشجار وللامانة ارانى توزيع الوحدات الامنية حاليا ووضع كشافات واشار لى الا تنظرى انها تكشف القصب كى لا يرى المتسسلون شئ ونراهم نحن وابلغنى ان اطمئن اهل القرية حينما صارحتة بخوفهم غدا بعد صلاة الجمعة حيث ان هدم الكنيسة قديما كان فى اعقاب صلاة جمعة بل وحملنى رسالة ان اطمئن الجميع وكدت اقتنع بكل كلامة لولا انة قال ان هذة القرية هادئة ومسلميها ومسيحيها اخوات وحينما كنت اقول كيف اخوات ويفتحو راس بعض افاجئ بردود غريبة من الرتب المحيطة بها ومنها " لا انتى تفهمين غلط الست دى وقعت مش اكتر والى اتسرقوا حمارين" واشياء كثيرة تنقط واعتقد انا ان هذا الرجل خطيرا بدليل ما تلقيت من تليفونات من اهل البدة بمجرد خروجى من مخبئة وتاكيدهم انة محرك رئيسى لما حدث انا اعرف ان هناك من سيخرج ليكذبنى واعرف ان الأشاوس سيكبحون بعض الاصوات ولكن ان يصمتوا قرية باكملها اعتقد هذا لا يمكن فى وقتنا الحالى ونعم لدخول قوافل توعية اسلامية من اجل العمل على ايجاد ارضية مشتركة وقبول الاخر والاقناع بانة لا ضرار فى وجود كنيسة وذلك من باب الادب ومراعاة حرمة الوطن اما لمن لا يوجد لدية دم فالكنيسة هتتفتح هتتفتح
منقووووووول وهذا هو رابط الموقع والموضوع
http://www.copts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10398


ومع العلم انا عندما ذهبت الى القريه وجدت الاتى
منطقه كانت تستخدم لرعى البهائم تابعه لعائله مسيحيه بجانب الكنيسه محروقه تماما
ووجدت بجانبها حمارين والله اعلم لان النيران قد ازالت ملامحهم قامت النيران بتحنيطهم

واحد ما قيل على لسان عضو مجلس الشعب المحترم عندما جاءه المسلمون
-الحق الخواجات هيفتحوا كنيسه عندنا
- انتوا لو رجاله صح متخلوش الكنيسه دى تتفتح
اى عضو هذا يدافع عن حقوق المواطنين يقول هذا الكلام القذر؟

بينما انا راجع الى بلدى حزينا وجدت بجانبى سيدة مسلمه تقول وهيه تتضحك " بصى اهى العدرا ماشيه وراهم اهى "



مع العلم وهو استشهاد احد المصابين بسبب ضربه بالفؤوس على جميع انحاء جسمه
وسوف تقام مراسم الجنازة غدا الساع السابعه صباحا*

*وهذه الصور للمصابين*




















































*أنا ليا سؤال اخير فاضل ايه ممكن يعملوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكن الرب فكتابه يقول

وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها (متى 16:18 )
قد نجت الكنيسه باعجوبه من النيران الملتهمه مع العلم انها مبنيه من الطوب اى اذا وصلتها النيران ستاكلها

فماذا نقول لهذا.ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا (رومية 8:31 )

قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم (يوحنا 16:33)
نحن لا نحتاج سلاح ولكننا نحتاج صلوات حاره 


*


----------



## artamisss (21 يناير 2006)

:yaka: 
 لازم  يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعه كلنا  نصلى  علشان الحوادث المتكررة اللى بتحصل فى شعب الله دى  احناللى بيحصلنا دة علشان ماعدناش عارفين الصلاة  ولا بنحب بعض بعض زى زماان  قبل ما البتوع دول يدخلوا بلدنا  وينهبونا من كل حاجه  حتى  حقنا فى الصلاة  اللى حق اى انسان طبيعى


----------



## blackguitar (21 يناير 2006)

*هذه اخر الصور التى تم التقاطها*






































*مع اخر خبر هو وفاه احد الاطفال سنه 12 عاما بالسكته القلبيه نتيجه خوف ورعب لما يحدث للمساكين المسيحين فقريه العدسات*​


----------



## ezzzak (21 يناير 2006)

خالص التعازي والمواساه لاهالي القريه 

والرب سيعوض عليهم 

وستفتح الكنيسه رغم عن انف الجميع حتي ولو كان مبارك نفسه


----------



## Michael (21 يناير 2006)

تعازى القلبية الحارة جداجدا

وصلواتنا جميعا لاهالى القرية 

هذا ما يجب ان يحدث وما كنا نتوقع وما سوف نتوقة من اولاد البعير وعلى راسهم الكلب محمد

الذى اباح هذة الاعمال والافعال فى حق البسطاء والمساكين

رحمة لهم لاولاد القرية

واكيد ايزلك القرية هتفتح الكنيسة على الرغم من انف ابو الكلاب مبارك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## maarttina (21 يناير 2006)

*if god is 4 us who can be against us*

*اليوم سيتم تشييع جثمان الشهيديين بقرية العديسات 
نرجو من كل الاقباط القريبيين من هذا المكان ان يذهبوا ليكون الشكل مشرف ولنعلن للمسلميين ان كلنا نتمني ان نلقي مصير هاذين الشهيديين من اجل اسم المسيح 
لو زاد الانين بدموع ..... لو طالت سنين الجوع 
لا يمكن لايمكن لايمكن هنكرك يا يسووع 
لا يمكن لايمكن لايمكن هنكرك يا يسووع 
لااااااااااااااااااااا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
لو اصبح ربيعي خريف .. وجعت ومالقتلي رغيف 
وحطوا فوق رقبتي السيف 
لا يمكن لا يمكن لا يمكن انكرك يا يسووع 
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرب يدافع عنكم وانت صامتون*


----------



## Maya (21 يناير 2006)

*ربنا يكون معكم*

*أخي blackguitar أخوتي وأخواتي الأقباط ...

لا أعرف كيف أعبر عن حزني وتضامني مع شعبكم الذي يواجه أبشع أنواع الإرهاب والإجرام الذي كتبته أيادي مجرمة ومظلمة لأناس يعيشون للقتل والإرهاب المنظم ضد  أناس بسطاء أبرياء  في قرية بسيطة لا لشيء بل لأنهم مسيحيون ، والمسيحية نور الحق والخير أصبحت مصدر قلق لأولئك الخفافيش المجرمة المحمدية التي تكره النور نور الحق والحرية والخلاص ...

شاهدت أحداث الإسكندرية منذ بضعة أشهر واليوم أسمع عن الجرمية الجديدة في قرية العديسات وشاهدت الصور لأولئك الناس البسطاء الذي توزعت الإصابات على أجسادهم  ، نتيجة للحقد المجرم والإرهاب الظلامي المجرم ..

وصدقوني أنا اعرف مشاعركم الآن وفي هذه اللحظات التي تشاهدون فيها الظلم والإجرام  ، ونحن عانينا ذلك  الإرهاب  في بلادنا  على مدى سنين طويلة وعرفنا أشكال متنوعة من القتل والإجرام من خير أمة أخرجت للناس ربما لأسباب مختلفة إلا أن المصدر و الدافع واحد  ...

أصلي لأجلكم يا اخوتي وأخوتي الأقباط في كل مكان من مصر القبطية المحتلة ليحميكم رب المجد ويحيطكم برعايته وعنايته ويمنح المغفرة وراحة النفس للشهداء والشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين بجروح وإصابات ، والمواساة لكل من تدمع عينيه وهو يشاهد الحقد الظلم والإرهاب والتواطؤ من قبل رأس النظام وأتباعه  ....

لا أملك إلا أن أقول لكم مهما حصل فليس لنا إلا يسوع وهو كفيل بمسح كل دمعة وجرح وأسى  ، أنا أعرف أن الجروح عميقة و المصيبة كبيرة  ولا أجد كلمات لأعبر لكم عن تضامني وحزني إلا أن أقول ربنا يكون معكم ويحميكم  ....*


----------



## antoon refaat (21 يناير 2006)

*مدير امن الأقصر يعطى الضوء الاخضر بقتل الاقباط بالعديسات *
*بقلم / هالة المصري *
*



*
*كنيسة قرية العديسات التابعة للاقصر كنيسة فخمة لها ثلاث مذابح مبنية على قريطان من الارض ويحيط بها خمس قراريط وكل تلك المساحات ملك للبطرخانة وليست تبرعا من احدهم ، ولكن نظرا لوجود شخصيات مريبة تمنع ان يعبد الناس الله ويفضلون ان يلهوهم عن ذلك بأى شئ حيث ان تلك الطريقة فى العبادة لا تتفق وايمان تلك الشخصيات المريضة فقد هدمت الكنيسة القديمة من قبل والد عضو مجلس شورى سابق ولان التاريخ لابد وان يعيد تكرار نفسة فقد تطوع العضو السابق وهو الابن لصاحب فعلة الهدم الاولى تطوع ووضع على عاتقة مهمة هدم الكنيسة -التى كانت قد اعيد بنائها عام سبعين - فى استماتة منة لجعل بلدتة خلوا من دور الكفر اى الكنائس 
والكنيسة ياسادة بعيدة عن المضيفة والتى تبعد عنها بعض الشئ الا ان الاثنتان فى شارع واحد وفى محاولة لطمس الحقيقة منعني النقيب محمود نبيل - من قوات امن مركزى قنا والذى كان منوط بالحراسة- من دخول الكنيسة حتى لا ارى بام عيني انها كنيسة ذات مذابح وأوانى و هيكل ومنجليات وفخمة جدا 
وحتى يتم تبليع العالم كلة الخبر الكاذب ان المعركة حول مضيفة وليست كنيسة وبالطبع سيتطرق الى ذهن الجميع لماذا هذا الوقت والاجابة ببساطة لان الكنيسة كانت لا تتم بها الصلوات دوريا ولانها لو تمت كانت تتم فى خلسة وغفلة كأن المصلين والقسيس هم قطاع طرق داخل مغارة على بابا حيث انة رغم كل الجدل الذى ثار حول الكنيسة وهدمها واعادة بنائها لم تاخد تصريحا بعد 
بالطبع انا اعلم ان الغير مصريين الذين يقرؤون هذا الكلام يتعجبون لا عليكم يا سادة هذا هو الواقع المر فى مصر المحروسة وفى محاولة وصرخة قام الكاهن راعى الكنيسة والذى هو فى نفس الوقت راعى دير القديسين بنقادة بعمل صلاة القداس يوم الثلاثاء ولأول مرة دون اختباء وقد فكر الرجل مليا كيف لبلدة بها اربعمائة وعشرون عائلة قبطية ان لا يكون لها الحق فى الصلاة ولا حق فى كنيسة وقد كان رجلا امينا واقام الصلاة وحضر القداس حوالى خمسمائة مصلى 
وهنا قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد بل واتى اليه السيد مدير امن الاقصر اللواء محمد نور الذى صاح بة امام جمع من الضباط والعساكر والخفراء ان قوة الحراسة التى تؤمن الكنيسة ليست لحراستة ولا لحراسة الكنيسة بل لمنعة من الصلاة وبالطبع انتم تعلمون ماذا سيخالج خفير او عسكرى وماذا سيعتمل فى صدره بعد تصريحات عنترة بل وخذها من كبار الرتب الى الصاعدين فى سلالم النجوم والنسور كان هذا المشهد الرهيب فى حوالى الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا من ليلة الغطاس المجيد وصرخ فى وجهة القس انة مصرى وان الاقباط مصريين وان مايرى هو كنيسة ومدير الامن شغال على نغمة واحدة مضيفة مضيفة بل واضطر الكاهن ان يدخلة الهيكل ويخرج لة اوانى المذبح وعنترة يصرخ مضيفة مضيفة هنا ادرك القسيس انة امام مؤامرة فغادر البلدة الى الدير على امل ان يعود فى العشية لعمل قداس ليلة الغطاس 
وفى تلك الاثناء ظهر ضابط من قوات الدفاع المدنى يدعى النجار وكان يسأل سؤالا اثار حفيظة الجميع وفهموه جيدا بعد الاحداث كان النجار باشا يسأل عن اقرب مصدر مياه لتوصيل خراطيم المطافى للكنيسة وبالفعل لم يجد هذا الرجل من قوات الأشاوس مكانا قريبا وكان اقرب مكان هو الجامع والذى رفض فيما بعد عند اشتعال النيران فعليا ان يمد قوات الاطفاء بالمياة 
وهنا لا نزال مع القس الذى لا يعرف كيف يخدم منطقة اثنان وثلاثون كيلو وهذا الكم من الاسر دون كنيسة وللحق هو قسا غيورا ليت لدينا منة الكثير نعم هو غادر المكان ولكنة كان غاضبا بل واعلن انة سيدخل فى مرحلة اعتصام حتى يتثنى لة الصلاة جهرا ودون تهديد وازاء تلك الغيرة جائتة انباء مفرحة ان كبارا استجابوا ندائة وان البابا المعظم تلقى التهنئة من شخصية مهمة بانة يستطيع ان يصلى بالكنيسة وان الترخيص بها قد تم كل هذا جاء شفاهة ومن خلال احباء وقنوات ود واتصال واحس القس بالبهجة واعلم ابناء القرية انهم سيصلون ليلة العيد بالكنيسة ففرحوا فرحا عظيما وصنعو صليبا خشبيا رفعوة اعلى مبنى الكنيسة وبالطبع تنامى الخبر لدى اسماع المسلمين الغير عقلاء فى البلدة فهاجوا وماجوا وهجموا على اعلى الكنيسة منتزعين علامة العار من بلدتهم وكان ذلك فى الثامنة الا ربع مساء الاربعاء وفى دقائق امتلئت القرية بنداءات الجهاد والتكبير حتى ان مسلمين القرى المجاورة زحفوا من كل حدب وصوب اتوا تحديدا من اربع عشر نجعا بخلاف مسلمى القرية وقامت قوات الامن بمنع الاقباط الذين يسكنون بعيد عن مكان وشارع تجمع النصارى منعتهم من الدخول حتى لكى ينتشل الاخ اختة واولادة من ذلك الشارع ويفر بهم على مكان اخر وقاموا بسرقة البقر والاغنام والحلى الذهبية واقتحام البيوت بل وخلع اجهزة تكييف وبوتجازات وتليفزيونات وكافة انواع واشكال النهب المنظم تحت سمع وبصر الامن المتواطئ والذى لعب فية الخفراء دورا رهيبا ككادر بدائى اما العساكر والضباط فكانو متفرجين واقتصرت مهمتهم على الفرجة الى ان يخرج الدهماء والسوقة جرعات الغضب والحقد والخيانة العظمى للوطن فى اخوة الارض وفى ابناء مصر وبعد ساعات وساعات هلت قوات المطافى التى جائت خالية من المياة والتى اثارت شجار الاقباط فلما فتح الله عليهم بالمياة سلطوها على جدران الكنيسة حتى تسقط فما كان من شباب الاقباط الا ان اسقطو خراطيم المياة من ايدى العابثين المشتركين فى مؤامرة مدير الامن انة لا كنيسة واجبروهم بعد جهد بل فلنقل لنكن امناء فى صباح اليوم التالى ان يوجهو مياههم نحو النيران 
اما مستشفى الاقصر الدولى فقد انكر علىّ اولا وجود اى حالة من قرية العديسات وحينما استنجدت بشخصيات حقوقية مهمة اقر الدكتور مدير المستشفى بوجود خمسة عشر حالة وضابط اصيب باختناق من النيران وجندى مطافى وتفضل سيادتة بالتصريح ان لدية مريض فى حالة حرجة جدا وهذا الرجل شقت راسة بفاس بينما احد القيادات الامنية قال لى ان هذا الرجل نتيجة كثرة المياة نظرا لعمليات الاطفاء وقع فى الارض فحدث لة ارتجاج فى المخ ولما واجهتة ان السيد مدير المستشفى حادثنى صمت ولم يرد ومن المصابين 
كمال شاكر مجلع 
صباح شحات جبرائيل 
جرجس ويصا 
وجية فوزى فرح 
مريد زخارى غطاس 
شنودة مريد زخارى 
ناروز عبد الملاك 
يعقوب عبد المسيح 
ثابت مسعد ناروز 
شبيب سيف ميخائيل 
جرجس ابتناغو مجلع 
وغيرهم اخرين لم اصل لاسماء الكل اما من تلقوا العلاج بالمنزل فهم عدد لا يحصى والذين يمرون بحالة عصبية مفزعة سيدات وامهات بكيت لرؤيتهن منهم ام تصدت بشومة خلف بابها دفاعا عن بناتها الاربعة ومحاولة اى مساس بهن *


----------



## antoon refaat (21 يناير 2006)

اما الان فاهالى القرية الاقباط محاصرين من قبل المسلمين وقوات الامن التى تمرح وترتع فى كنف وضيافة الاسر المسلمة وذلك عار ما بعدة عار حتى ان الاشاوس من فتيان القرية المسلمين زعماء غزوة العديسات ومنهم فراش قرية واخرين معروفين شخص شخص والاسامى موجودة يتمشون ويتسامرون مع القيادات الامنية وبالطبع جميعكم ستسألون كيف لم يتصل هؤلاء الاقباط بزويهم او محامين او جهات او... او... اعلموا جميعا انة قبل غزوة العديسات منذ الساعة السابعة والنصف مساء قطعت الكهرباء واسلاك التليفون والمياة عن شارع النصارى الطويل المتفرع ولنسأل هل هى صدفة ان تقطع كل تلك الاشياء فى تلك الليلة؟!! 
ام استعداد للحدث ذلك كلة كان مرتبا بل والأدهى من ذلك ان هناك تغطية اعلامية ما جاءت مرتبة وساكشف عنها فى وقتها 
كان الاهالى المسلمين رواد مسجد نجع الفاوى الركوع السجد هم انفسهم الذين سكبوا البنزين على الذرة الغالية الثمن بالنسبة لمزارع بسيط والتى كانت فوق سطح بيتة والذين سووا بيوتا بالارض والذين رشقوا بالحجارة نساء واطفال بلا رحمة لا لذنب لهم سوى انهم مسيحيين 
اما عضو مجلس الشعب السابق بالبلدة فلماذا استضاف ديوانة من قاموا بالشغب ولماذا بدء التجمهر من امام بيته؟!!!
توسل الاقباط للقيادات الامنية ان يضربوا طلقات فى الهواء لا لشئ فقط لكى يلتقطوا انفاسهم فقد تعبوا من مواجهة التيارات الزاحفة عليهم ولم يستجب لهم احد 
نحن امام كارثة انسانية وامنية محاولة حرق كنيسة او هدمها وهدم وحرق منازل وسطو بمختلف الاشكال وجروح ورضوض وترويع امنين نحن امام قيادات امنية كاذبة نحن امام اعضاء شعب وشورى سابقين منهم عضو والدة هدم الكنيسة سابقا ونجلة يكمل المسيرة نحن امام رئيس مجلس اعلى كذذذذذذاب سمعت بعد مارجعت من العديسات انة طلع فى التلفزيون وكذب نحن امام مدير امن يعتبر الكنائس دور كفر نحن امام نيابة رفضت ان تكتب حينما انتقلت لمكان الاحداث ما ادلى بة الناس وانا التقيت اهل البلدة وراعى الكنيسة وبالطبع القيت التحية على المسلمين لانى لن انسى ابدا انهم مصريين 
والتقيت السيد اللواء مدير الامن العام الذى قال لى بكل بساطة ماحدث هو خلاف عادى وشجار وللامانة ارانى توزيع الوحدات الامنية حاليا ووضع كشافات واشار لى الا تنظرى انها تكشف القصب كى لا يرى المتسسلون شئ ونراهم نحن وابلغنى ان اطمئن اهل القرية حينما صارحتة بخوفهم غدا بعد صلاة الجمعة حيث ان هدم الكنيسة قديما كان فى اعقاب صلاة جمعة بل وحملنى رسالة ان اطمئن الجميع وكدت اقتنع بكل كلامة لولا انة قال ان هذة القرية هادئة ومسلميها ومسيحيها اخوات وحينما كنت اقول كيف اخوات ويفتحو راس بعض افاجئ بردود غريبة من الرتب المحيطة بها ومنها " لا انتى تفهمين غلط الست دى وقعت مش اكتر والى اتسرقوا حمارين" واشياء كثيرة تنقط واعتقد انا ان هذا الرجل خطيرا بدليل ما تلقيت من تليفونات من اهل البدة بمجرد خروجى من مخبئة وتاكيدهم انة محرك رئيسى لما حدث انا اعرف ان هناك من سيخرج ليكذبنى واعرف ان الأشاوس سيكبحون بعض الاصوات ولكن ان يصمتوا قرية باكملها اعتقد هذا لا يمكن فى وقتنا الحالى ونعم لدخول قوافل توعية اسلامية من اجل العمل على ايجاد ارضية مشتركة وقبول الاخر والاقناع بانة لا ضرار فى وجود كنيسة وذلك من باب الادب *تغاثه من أقباط الأقصر وقرية العديسات* أقباط العديسات بالأقصر ضحايا مدير أمن الأقصر
في تمام الساعه 6.30 مساء اليوم 18/1/2006 بتعليمات من الساده المسئولين عن الأمن في قرية العديسات أطفئ نور المنطقة بالتعمد من مسؤولي الكهرباء وبعد ذلك بخمسة دقائق بدأ الهجوم المكثف من مسلمي المنطقة واللذين تجاوز أعدادهم الخمسة آلاف مسلم بالجنازير والبلط والشوم والسيوف ولم يحمي أقباط المنطقة سوي تدخل الله وحمايتهم داخل أسوار الكنيسة ، ومع ذلك تمت اصابة الكثير والكثير من الأقباط تجاوز الثلثمائة قبطي 
إلا أن الساده المسئولين عن الأمن منعوا المصابيين من الذهاب للمستشفيات وذلك لعدم تسجيل أسمائهم في قوائم المصابين لأثبات الحاله وبالرغم من ذلك ذهب عشرون منهم إلي المستشفي الدولي بالأسعاف بعد أن هشمت سيارة الأسعاف الاولي من قبل المحتجين المتعصبين والمتطرفين أما ما حدث من السيد المحترم مدير الأمن حفظه الله وجعله زخراً لأقباط الأقصر أحتك السيد المحترم / مدير الأمن بالقمص خادم الدير وقال له بالحرف الواحد (الأمن مش جاي يحميكم ده الأمن جاي علشان ميخلكمش تصلوا ومش حتصلوا ) 
وكان ده قدام الخفر والعساكر وقله من الرعـــاع المسلمين وهؤلاء هم أنفسهم الذين كانوا أمام مدير الامن وهو يتحدث هما الذين قاموا بالتخطيط والتنفيذ للمذبحه البشعه
أما عن السيد المحترم / علي العديسي عضو مجلس الشوري لقرية العديسات حفظه الله ورعاه وجعلة فتنه لشعب العديسات وزخراً للوطن المهزوم هذا الرجل المفترض فيه أنه صوت لكل مواطن صار فتنه وخصوصاً هو وعائلته له باع في هدم الكنائس وحرقها حيث سبق أن حرق والده نفس الكنيسة سنه 1968.
لهذا نناشد القائمين علي مصالح الأقباط بمصر وبالمهجر ونطالب الكونجرس الأمريكي بالتدخل السريع للنظر في أوضاع الأقباط داخل بلادهم وضواحيها وحمايتهم من الـرعـــاع المسلمين
نطالب كل من يهمه أمر أقباط مصر أن يهب للدفاع وتوصيل أصواتهم أنها الأغاثة التي يعلو صوتها حتي تصل إلي الأمم المتحده وكل فرد يهتم بقضية الأقباط وحقوق الانسان حيث أننا نستغيث بهؤلاء حتي يتثني لسكان المنطقة من الاقباط أن يعودوا إلي منازلهم ويمارسوا حياتهم بشكل طبيعي حيث أنهم خائفون من الرجوع إلي القرية خوفاً من بطش الرعـــاع المسلمين 
ونحيط علم الجميع أن وسائل الأعلام المصرية تناولت الحدث علي أنه شجار بين عائلتين وهذا غير صحيح بالمرة وذكرت أيضاً أن الكنيسة التي تم حرقها امس عبارة عن مضيفة بينما الكنيسة منشأه ويتم الصلاة بداخلها من عام 1960 غير أن أهل القرية من المسلمين قاموا بحرقها عام 1968 وتم تجديدها في عام 1969 هذه هي صورة بسيطة وسوف نواليكم باخر الاحداث بالصور اولا باول 
أقباط الأقصر وقرية العديسات





أسماء بعض المصابيين باحداث قرية العديسات بالأقصر 
1. كمال شاكر (42 سنه) تم ضربة ببلطة حديده في الرأس مما ادي الي كسر في الجمجمه واجراء عمليات عديده له وحالته خطيرة جدا 
2. صباح شحات قطع فروة الراس وعدة كسور باليد اليسري مما استعدي اجراء بعض العمليات له 
3. شنودة مريد زخاري 
4. جرجس ويصا رمسيس 
5. مريد زخاري 
6. ثابت مسعد 
7. أسكندر ابتناغو 
8. نصر عبد النور 
9. رزق الله بساده 
واخرون لم يتم التعرف علي اسمائهم بعد ومراعاة حرمة الوطن اما لمن لا يوجد لدية دم فالكنيسة هتتفتح هتتفتح


----------



## blackguitar (21 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا تونى على الموضوع بس ده انا كاتبه فوق ايه للزمه التكرار؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

انتوا مش سامعين ان الشيطان بيغلي وبيفور دمه من المؤمنين و بيعمل كل ما بوسعه لاذاهم؟

هو هذا مثال حي للشياطين و اسليبهم القذرة في قتل أبناء النعمة معتقدين انهم سوف يفنون, لكن هيهات, دا احنا رب المجد معنا فمن علينا؟

رافعين صلاتنا ان الرب يتدخل في الموقف...


----------



## blackguitar (21 يناير 2006)

*النهرده الساعه 7 تمت الصلاه على روح الاتنين الشهداء 
صلواتهم معانا امين اكيد هيتضرعوا لربنا انه يرفع عنا هذا البلاء*


----------



## Maya (21 يناير 2006)

*أصلي لراحة نفس شهداء الشعب القبطي شهداء الإيمان الذين إغتالتهم أيادي الإرهاب والاجرام المحمدي الجبانة ، وأمنياتي بالشفاء لكل جريح ومصاب ، وأصلي لرب المجد ان يرفع الظلم والظلام عن مصر القبطية المحتلة وأنا واثقة أن شمس الرب يسوع لن تغيب عن مصر مهما حصل وشعلة الإيمان المسيحي ستبقى متقدة وقوية تغذيها القلوب والصلوات من أبناء الكنيسة ...

ربنا يرحم شهداء العديسات وكل شهداء الامة القبطية المؤمنة  ... *


----------



## †gomana† (21 يناير 2006)

*بقدم التعازى لاخواتى فى الاقصر وانا كتضايقة جدا لما حصل فى الاقصر

ربنا يحافظ على ولاده وشعبه من الهدم والخراب من قبل المسلمين ربنا يسامحهم

يارب باركهم امين*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (21 يناير 2006)

شكرا بلاك على نشرك للموضوع دية


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2006)

*صدقونيا جماعه اى انسان يتمنى يكون شهيد للمسيح 

لكن دى مش اول ولا اخر حاجه هيعملوها فينا ولسه ادنا يا ماا هنشوف فى كل بلد *


----------



## blackguitar (23 يناير 2006)

*يا جماعه الفيديو بتاع الجنازة نول على موقع كوبتس للى عاوز ينزله وادى الرابط

http://www.copts.net/video/Movie_0001.wmv*


----------



## antoon refaat (23 يناير 2006)

بلاك جيتار انا منزل الجنازك قصدي الفرح بتاعهم في موضوه مشفتهوش علي العموم معلومه جميله هههههههههههههههههه(سده رده يا بلاك )


----------

